# Yarn shops in Gaithersburg, MD and/or DC???



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

Will be visiting the area soon and would like to get some nice yarn as a memento of the trip. Any info will be appreciated.

Thanks,
PK


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

There are many wonderful shops - widely scattered over the area - but here is a list:
http://knitting.about.com/od/maryland/Maryland_Yarn_Stores_Yarn_Shops_in_Maryland.htm


----------



## 22401 (May 27, 2011)

Wool winders is in Rockville on 355 Frederick Ave the closest to Gaithersburg in King Farm. Nice shop, pricey.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

There used to be a terrific yarn shop in Olney; anybody know if it's still there?

"sewnhair", you might check the yellow pages when you get to Gaithersburg or ask a local. 

That used to be my old stamping ground, but I wasn't knitting when I lived in Damascus, more's the pity!


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

immunurse said:


> There used to be a terrific yarn shop in Olney; anybody know if it's still there?
> 
> "sewnhair", you might check the yellow pages when you get to Gaithersburg or ask a local.
> 
> That used to be my old stamping ground, but I wasn't knitting when I lived in Damascus, more's the pity!


I grew up in Damascus. Home was actually near Butlers' Orchard. It's a small world.


----------



## nitt'ngnanny (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes, it's still there. It's called "So Original." sooriginal.com
Located at 3494 Olney-Laytonsville Rd., Olney, Md. It's a great shop. Very friendly and lots of yarn, etc.!


----------



## badams9084 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hyattsville has A Tangled Skein with wonderful, friendly people. http://atangledskein.com/


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

LynneA said:


> There are many wonderful shops - widely scattered over the area - but here is a list:
> http://knitting.about.com/od/maryland/Maryland_Yarn_Stores_Yarn_Shops_in_Maryland.htm


If you're going to "google" yarn stores, narrow the search to Montgomery County, MD.

Annapolis in a good hour drive from Gaithersburg and Baltimore is about an hour in the other direction.

As for stores close to Gaithersburg, So Original in Olney is good. It's my favorite LYS right now. Lana, the owner, is AWESOME!!! And she has alot of yarn to play with.

Then there is another yarn store in Wheaton, MD called The Yarn Spot. They're okay. The owner is pretty cool, but I didn't get that "welcome!!" feeling from her.

Then there is Woolwinders in King Farm... Like Cyndi said, they are PRICEY!!!!

Going further towards DC, there is another shop in Bethesda, MD. The name of the store is Knit and Stitch = Bliss. Right on Wisconsin Ave. Never been there though. Bethesda=expensive!!

The only yarn store I know of in DC is called Stitch DC. They're located in Tenley Town (Right on the Red line) at 4000 Albemarle St NW.

Hope this helps. When are you coming? There's a few of us in Montgomery County that meet together one Sunday a month. Maybe you could join us?

Dani


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank You everyone!!! I knew I'd get good info here!! We are in Gaithersburg now until Tuesday morning. I don't think we will make it to DC after all, but we are having a wonderful visit with our dear, dear friends. 

Thank You again!! I'l post where I get my "momento yarn"; but probably not til I'm back home.


----------



## 22401 (May 27, 2011)

Welcome to Gaithersburg! Have a wonderful visit!


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

I would love to be able to get together with you, but it's just not possible this time....maybe if & when we get back here again?!?!?! Thanks for the invite -- that was really sweet of you!!


Daniele1969 said:


> LynneA said:
> 
> 
> > There are many wonderful shops - widely scattered over the area - but here is a list:
> ...


----------



## Lala (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey sewnhair, 

A group of Maryland KP women are meeting Sunday Feb 19th at 2PM in the "Panerra" in Kentlands, Gaithersburg, MD. We have just begun meeting but would welcome a west coastie anytime! 

Your posts don't indicate when you're in town but just thought I'd hang it out there for you!! Safe travel, btw. 

Love and Happy Knitting, 


Lala


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank You to everyone!!! So sweet to be invited to get meet with other KPers. I never did get a chance to go to any LYS in either Gaithersburg, or DC; but did have fantastic visit s with our dear friends & their family. I've decided to order some nice yarn as a sort of souvenir of the trip.

Thanks again for all your info, and invites!!! Maybe next time?!?!?!


----------



## mirogail (Sep 26, 2011)

Sewnhair, I used to live in Kensington and there is a yarn shop on Connecticut Ave in the Antique Section. Don't remember the name. Good luck. Gail


----------

